# Iptables



## schlawiner (3. April 2012)

ich möchte bei Debian 6 den Inputtraffic begrenzen.

unser Root hat mehrere IP`s sollte das Traffic Input 1,5 Mbit/sec überschreiten soll die Eigene-IP gesperrt werden für 15 Minuten.

Hat da jemand einen Lösungsansatz


----------

